
The Newspaper Is Dying. We Shouldn't Save It - jaesmail
https://medium.com/@jihadesmail/the-newspaper-is-dying-we-shouldnt-save-it-3659e36ff890
======
ziddoap
Death of an industry post without use of the word millennial. Bravo.

